# building the Revell Big Deuce '32 roadster box stock



## robster94gt

Hey all,
I've started working on my deuce and thought I'd post pictures of the progress. I'm building it box stock, other than sanding down the trim lines along the side of the body, which have a very sharp lower edge otherwise. The difference can be seen in the shot with the hood. The hood hasn't been sanded yet. I've included an AMT '40 Ford I'm working on for size reference.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## philo426

Wow! looks like a huge project! What color will you paint it?


----------



## smoke14

I commend your going 'box stock' on this one! Is it 1/12 scale?

Will there be flames? I can't wait to see how you do the interior !


----------



## Auroranut

smoke14 said:


> Is it 1/12 scale?


Monogram (Revell) 1/8 scale. It's a great kit but really demands skill to do it justice!! 
It's in good hands ...

Chris.


----------



## robster94gt

philo, it's going to be semigloss black with red interior, firewall, engine and wheels.

There are some flame decals, but this one isn't going to get them.

Yes, 1/8 scale - it makes 1/12 scale look like a 1/18.

Thanks Chris, I'll agree with you that it's a great kit. Whether it's in good hands or not... and as for skill to do it justice - it'll get some sort of justice, probably of the street or frontier variety though.

Someone on another forum warned me that cutting out the doors to make them hinged is problematic, and takes a lot of work to pull off. Of course, I learned this after I cut them out. I'll seek more guidance on that one when the time comes.

Anyhoo, here's a few pics of the flathead. I haven't glued the spark plugs in yet, as I'm hoping to paint the heads red in recessed areas. I'd like to tidy the wires up too.

Hopefully tomorrow I can get somewhere with the body.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## smoke14

I'll be watchin' and cheering you on Rob! The flathead's off to a good start :thumbsup:


----------



## Road Racer

Nice!!! Can't wait to get mine started.. I have the white styrene version of the kit that came out in 2000  I also have a BIG T I've been working on.


----------



## robster94gt

Thanks, smoke! You know, just from having the engine sitting and moving around the table to work on it, the paint on the edge of the oilpan has rubbed off. That Testors red seems to take forever to dry as well.

I was thinking about the Big T as a companion, but where would I put it? Heck, where am I going to put this one? Which is of course why I can't even consider the Forbidden Planet saucer. 

Are there any differences in the different re-releases of the kit, other than the colour?

I'm working on the body painting now, which is taking a bit more effort than I thought. It seems that in the areas where I've sanded, even though there's a couple of coats on, you can still see a difference in the paint finish in the different areas. I've sanded using 1500 in those areas, but it still doesn't look smooth. Also, it seems as though any sort imperfections or warps in the plastic are showing up nicely. I'm not much of a body man.

Rob


----------



## Ford_Toyota

Good job. Carry on. 


Ford SuperChargers


----------



## scotpens

That's an awesome kit, and quite a project. I remember when Monogram first released it around 1964 or so. Is the detail crisp and do the parts fit well, or is the tooling starting to show its age?


----------



## John F

I have an older version of this kit, not sure which release it is. The only difference that I can see is the body is cast in black.
I just looked at it again, mine does not have the flathead motor, it has , I think, a chevy small block with 6 1bb carbs


----------



## robster94gt

Ford_Toyota said:


> Good job. Carry on.
> 
> 
> Ford SuperChargers


Thanks! I will carry on, but I lost some momentum. My friend is getting a proper respirator through some channel at work, so I've put spray painting on hold until I get that. I also found that keeping dust off the body in my workspace is almost impossibl. In fact think there is static electricity at work. I hope that I've sanded the trouble areas enough that the paint will look uniform.

As far as the tooling, the detail looks crisp to me, including the very sharp edge on the bottom od the trimline.

One complaint I have is that there aren't enough parts for two complete engines. You would need 3 more carbs and another 8 plugs at least.

Oh, and I'm dying to use the blanket for the seats, but it somehow wouldn't go with the paint scheme and look of the build. This car is more Rodder's Journal than Old skool Rodz.


----------



## robster94gt

Ok, Finally got some pics of the progress. The chassis, and a mock up of the chassis with the wheels and engine in place.
Cheers,
Rob


----------



## harristotle

That is just plain cool! :thumbsup:


----------

